# Good excuses for when people ask why you are still single



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

For those who've never had a relationship, what are some good excuses you can say to people who ask why. Let's try and come up some that don't make you seem like a loser.

( I don't think it makes you a loser to begin with, but what could we say that doesn't make it sound like we think of ourselves as such for being single still )

Catch my drift? Alright good, let's go, here are some I could think of, tell me what you think and write some of your own.

--

"I don't have time for a relationship, I'm too occupied with school / work etc."

"I just haven't found the right person yet"

"It isn't a priority in my life right now, I'll have plenty of time to date later"


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Living the bachelor life.

No. You know nice girls?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never been asked _why_. This concerns me now.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The third one you posted is nice. People for some reason think that relationships are like a necessity once you hit a certain age, it's annoying.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

"Because I want to be."

Is both honest and very to the point. Also gives the hint that they shouldn't press further.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

"your dad/mum/girlfriend/boyfriend wants to keep our relationship a secret"


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you actually need a reason for being single? As far as I know being single doesn't make you a loser, and if someone asks it they usually mean it as a "How can you be single!? you're so fun to be around, there must be someone for you!" kind of way. 

Or is this thread purely about when people ask why you've -never- had a GF/BF? I would like to know a decent answer to that, but then again I don't think people get asked that question very much anyways.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

mmm... I normally say, " i'm a weirdo".......long silence....both partie's walk away awkwardly....:um


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I had the nerve to ask someone I respect a lot that (I think b/c I had recently gotten out of a relationship it was on my mind) she responded that she was open to meeting people but was enjoying her friends and families company-I think the key is to not come off bitter.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.. yes my previous comment was me impersonating a lemon....bitter...:teeth


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

because the perfect woman hasn't found me yet


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm currently in a transition period after coming out of a very intense relationship. I'm enjoying the freedom. (even if it's all lies)


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

when I get asked this I say I got a girlfriend it my car and they just laugh and walk away


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

"aint' been lookin"


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the worst question I ever get asked, and it just blows my mind. It's typically complete strangers who ask if I'm dating someone, and when I say no, follow up with why. I'm always thinking, "I just met you. Why do you care?" It seems really rude to me.

I just tend to shrug and go, "I don't know." It tends to become really awkward, but all conversations tend to be awkward with me anyway. In this case, I actually think it's their fault because no one should ask that to someone they just met.

As for people I know well, they don't tend to ask. They just know I'm single and go with it. Honestly, I think they'd be more shocked if I revealed I was dating someone.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

too young for real relationships. enjoying just having fun.

most people will understand this because its pretty true. take advantage of your youth and not getting locked into anything too serious.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't understand why it's so loserish to be single. Is it really? Do people get asked why they are still single like they are freak? Especially if you're young I wouldn't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Too awesome and don't want to tie myself down with one girl. (Ha!)


----------



## secondheadstatus (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't give excuses I say how I really feel about females. 

To me females are not that awesome. I don't find the need to spent my entire energy in giving her attention and helping her understand me. 

Females I find them easy like 1-2-3...this may sound harsh but just based on the USA marriage, more than 50% will get a divorced. That also does a domino affect with boyfriend/girlfriend relationships. 

So, this means that people that I currently know will break up and move on to another person. My parents will get a divorce and move on to another person. Yes, because the statistics show this. 

Ok. I look at why they break up...and the thing is that they break up for the littles things. One being money and another big one being lack of communication and understanding. 

The last time I said I was single is because I have never been in love and I don't find todays females with good morals. I can get a girl just to live by societies standards...and then get another and another...but i'm not all in to doing that. 

So I have no excuse to give, I have lost the motivation to be with a female past her body...sexiness.


----------



## secondheadstatus (Sep 19, 2013)

I have said this before time and time again...there are many upon many married females that are single and stay at home moms. While the dad works 40-50 hours a week...add to that the hours a man needs for himself and for his friends...what do you have? A very needy female that is neglected and seeks male attention. This is a recipe for thousandths upon thousands of females that will sleep around or have a fling because they get in a vulnerable state. This is not the males fault per say, it is just the nature of the beast...

blah blah blah...just one example of how understanding such things can give you a glimpse into knowing that females are available all of the time 24/7. 

If a female has a boyfriend, 99.9% of the time they will break up. And 99.9% if another guy comes a long and sweeps her off her feet or brainwashes her, she will flirt with the other guy. Yara yara yara.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I don't understand why it's so loserish to be single. Is it really? Do people get asked why they are still single like they are freak? Especially if you're young I wouldn't think it's a big deal.


It's not loserish to be single. Most people aren't very smart so pay no mind to them if they think it's weird. I don't see why they care whether or not if someone else is single, like it's affecting them. Maybe some people don't want a partner or aren't ready for one yet. There's plenty of reasons and it's really none of their business.

When someone asks me if I'm single I just tell the truth and say that I'm really awkward which makes it nearly impossible. If I told them I had SAD they'd just probably just stare at me, perplexed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"because I love YOOOOOO"

or,

"because I'm a clingy, codependent love addict".

that should take care of it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I just tell them that I don't need a girlfriend right now.

Who knows, maybe I will never get one. :b


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

This might not apply to everyone but when im asked which is rare i just say 'take a long look at me' or 'because im an ugly *u*t, the second one always shocks people when i say it but i genuinely dont give a ****. I remember when i said that to someone and she said 'how the hell can you speak so ill of yourself?' Then began giving me some bull**** lecture that im not as ugly and horrible as i make out to be, obviously i had to shut that **** down straight away as i knew she was just saying it out of sympathy.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Why not just be honest. People don't seem to care... If someone has never had a relationship, the truthful answer is simple.... because that special person for them hasnt come along yet.

Iv never been asked why i'm still single in the way you mention. I have had women ask it though in a flirty way, as if to say "your a really nice looking guy, I'm surprised your single"


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Because I am asexual. Works every time.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

You don't owe anyone an explanation. They should mind their own business. People can be so nosy. :roll


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not really asked this, but I'd just say "I haven't found the right person yet". To people I'm closer to, I'd be honest or try to disguise the honesty with a joke or something, mentioning how I'm hideous, weird, awkward, I hate myself, etc.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

pete24 said:


> Why not just be honest. People don't seem to care... If someone has never had a relationship, the truthful answer is simple.... because that special person for them hasnt come along yet.
> 
> Iv never been asked why i'm still single in the way you mention. I have had women ask it though in a flirty way, as if to say "your a really nice looking guy, I'm surprised your single"


Thats just corny though, i'd just say straight up that im a loser and im an ugly retard, that usually shuts people up straight away.

I've said it before and i'll say it again if you haven't had a relationship or sex with a girl by time you're in your 20's, its never gonna happen now is it to be honest?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Cause I suck at life.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just be honest and say, yes i am single, yes i havent been able to meet someone great, yes i;d like to meet someone if you know anybody


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rich91 said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again if you haven't had a relationship or sex with a girl by time you're in your 20's, its never gonna happen now is it to be honest?


I didnt have my first girlfriend or sex til I hit my 20's... Now around 10 years on iv been with almost 20 women and have near enough the same amount of relationships.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

pete24 said:


> I didnt have my first girlfriend or sex til I hit my 20's... Now around 10 years on iv been with almost 20 women and have near enough the same amount of relationships.


I'll double that. I won't go into how bad it was but I've had a few relationships after being a kissless virgins well into my 20s.

Yes they haven't worked out but I have found memories of shades of love.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

How about "I've got a/an STD that just simply won't go away!":um


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

riderless said:


> How about "I've got a/an STD that just simply won't go away!":um


I hear herpeslove.net is becoming quite popular. So, no, that's not an excuse. Try harder 

Seriously though, why would you need one? What does it matter if you are in a relationship or not, and why do they care? Maybe they should stop policing your life and mind their own damn business, are they dependent on you having a boyfriend/girlfriend? If so they should get that checked instead.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

pete24 said:


> I didnt have my first girlfriend or sex til I hit my 20's... Now around 10 years on iv been with almost 20 women and have near enough the same amount of relationships.


Well it wont ever happen for me cos of various reasons. You might have looks or intelligence which will win a girl over, i havent got the looks, intelligence or personality to win a girl over.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't get asked this. It is usually understood as to why.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

People ask this question because they are sizing you up. Its a criteria to determine a person's worth based on how desirable you are to others. Although some people might be asking because they are trying to hook you and their friend or family member up.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Why still single? Guess I'm not essentially compatible with any woman on this planet.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thankfully I never get asked.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a lie going with my coworkers that I got out of a bad long term relationship and I feel too messed up to start dating again. I even faked getting emotional while explaining the bad relationship that never really happened. It worked like a charm and has kept the "girlfriend" questions at bay. They all feel like it's a touchy subject for me, so they don't ask about it anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am too old to use #3.

#1 is spot on - I am literally too busy.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Because I am asexual. Works every time.


You lie!!! :twak Hehe


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd just ask them why they're not single (if they're not.)


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Because I don't care.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just say that I'm not in a relationship, nobody judges or cares. Now if they asked whether I ever have been in one, I'd still say no. I don't care. No one else cares. For that moment, the asker and I live in harmonious apathy. Then we immediately move on to another subject.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just say I'm not interested at the moment. People really don't care.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

"Only the right person can become my next flesh suit."

Hey, they stop asking... Although I have found that going for funny or whatnot is best in such a situation. There's no actually pleasing people who ask, so might as well get ridiculous. Better than the truth.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I just say I haven't experienced mitosis yet.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Most people make the assumption I've never had a relationship and of course they are correct, so I don't need an excuse! :roll


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

If women would just stop using me for their sexual pleasure, then tossing me aside, I might be available for someone on a more permanent basis.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Of course I'm single, I am a singular person after all. I have yet to encounter a cloning machine capable of producing multiple versions of myself.

The planets have not yet aligned in my favor, at least not until 2040. Until then, I shall continue to enjoy the company and presence of myself when I'm with myself by myself. 

The government has yet to pass any legislation regulating mandatory "non-singleness," therefore I shall enjoy this period of time while it lasts.

I was about to discover where I could locate the significant other that was meant for me would be, however Miss Cleo was going to charge me $10 and all I had in my pocket was $9.75. Had I not drop that quarter in the drive thru when I purchased a burger earlier that day, I would not be standing here alone now. Oh well, such is life. Lesson learned, remember to pick up all my loose change, you never know when you might need it.

I was recently visited by a robotic creature who claimed to be me from the future. The sole purpose of his...or is it my...visit was to briefly utter the phrase, "stay single until I come back otherwise you may find yourself six feet under." Before I had a chance to get any further clarification, he...or is it me again...quickly vanished in a wisp of noxious gray smoke. Because I dare not understand time travel or demonic apparitions, this is why I'm single.


----------



## awkwardturtle77 (Sep 15, 2013)

My ex left me for a guy. I don't trust men anymore.

It's true, but not entirely why I'm single. I also believe the fact that I'm a little bit fat is contributing to the singleness.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I am currently enjoying a transition period after a painful split with my ex.
Not only did she find my face ugly, but a habit of cutting my toenails on the lounge coffee table apparently unbearable.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Just say "Because **** you that's why" 

Don't say anything else after that and walk away like a boss.


----------



## SlickRoach (Sep 21, 2013)

D*ck too big, might kill somebody. :haha


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Just say it's none of their buisness or "it's not my time to not be single."


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

There should be more threads like this.
Such a creative challenge to think of more excuses!


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Just say you're more of a one night stand kind of guy. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm on SAS all day and night so I don't have time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

A good one would be whichever you're most comfortable with, within the realm of truth.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

too busy with school/fitness/work/sport, don't want to spend a lot of money, relationships are only trouble/headaches, haven't met someone who is worth the effort, i love the ability to do what i want, when i want and not having to take someone else his/her opinions in consideration.

Those are the ones i have been using this past year, of course all of that is BS, the fact is, i just suck with American women so yeah xD.


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

I always say I'm very picky, so then people think I'm some kind of prude...better then being a loser? maybe?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Just waiting for the whips and chains to arrive first.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

riderless said:


> I'm on SAS all day and night so I don't have time.


Lol.

why am I single? Its my business.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

lol you are all horrible people that's why. Seriously, though, I just say I'm currently in a dating phase. But most of the time I never get asked. Maybe it would come up more often if I actually get out the house more.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The reason I'm still single is because a woman hasn't become blind, and fallen on me yet.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not my fault, it's because of a conspiracy by the Jews, the reptilian body snatchers, the Yeti with some logistical assistance by the chupacabra.

If it wasn't for it, women would just throw themselves at my feet by the hundreds.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Recently I've just been telling the far too curious individuals who press me for details that I'm single because I only interact with married/retired/school leavers/customers who only see my uniform and have neither the energy nor the inclination to expand my social circle by conversing with people within my very broad dating range and so the opportunity to make any viable connections which would ultimately lead to entering some sort of romantic relationship has failed to come up in the last couple of years.

By the time I get a quarter of the way through they mentally switch off and never ask again. It's a winner.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Because dating is hard. Real hard.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

My view of it changes the more i feel in control of my own dating life. 5 years ago, I would of said I am learning (probably wouldn't say that publicly). Today I would say because I haven't put enough time to make it happen.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My grandmother asked me a few times why I don't have a girlfriend. I would always say I didn't really want one.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would ignore the question. It really is none of people's business.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Not your business , see, you can say it straight on their faces


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Not your business , see, you can say it straight on their faces


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> Recently I've just been telling the far too curious individuals who press me for details that I'm single because I only interact with married/retired/school leavers/customers who only see my uniform and have neither the energy nor the inclination to expand my social circle by conversing with people within my very broad dating range and so the opportunity to make any viable connections which would ultimately lead to entering some sort of romantic relationship has failed to come up in the last couple of years.
> 
> By the time I get a quarter of the way through they mentally switch off and never ask again. It's a winner.


A wild single male approaches.

He reads the entire post and doesn't mentally drift off despite poster saying otherwise.

Challenge accepted.
Male analyses the comment. It's super-effective.

Male uses horrendous flirting on interweb forum.

'Girl you just lazy/too shy to date. Lemme give you a cuddle and you should be set 4 life'.

Male gets restraining order.

Close enough to success!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> A wild single male approaches.
> 
> He reads the entire post and doesn't mentally drift off despite poster saying otherwise.
> 
> ...


Female tries to think of witty reply.
Female fails.

Huzzah.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> Female tries to think of witty reply.
> Female fails.
> 
> Huzzah.


Male knows female is anxious and would flee given the option.

Female mounted a unicorn and has fled.

Male mounts a rocket and chases after female.

Male flies too far and crashes into mountain. Female alive. Male dead.

Female wins?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

"I could never settle for just one woman"


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

"I'm actually single by choice, I don't need distractions while in UNI."

I'm serious though, it's not just an excuse.



CopadoMexicano said:


> why am I single? Its my business.


PREACH.
I may even be a Celibate Asexual. Why is it anyone's business?


----------

